# Vapecon:Show me how to setup my Kayfun



## Raslin (29/5/15)

Hi folks. Is there anybody willing to show me how to coil and wick my Kayfun 3.1 for max flavour.

With no leaks.

I really want to experience the Kayfun legend.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## shaunnadan (29/5/15)

Hey buddy

Come look for me and il help you out

What mod are you running your kayfun on ?


----------



## zadiac (29/5/15)

I'm sure there will be many people there who will help you. Find me and I'll help you. I had a kayfun 3.1. No probs.


----------



## Raslin (29/5/15)

Shot, thanks man. I have smok m80 and a istick 30W.

26,28 and 30g kanthal. 

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## zadiac (29/5/15)

In the meantime, go look at this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (29/5/15)

So I Got a bit impatient and decided to build up my kayfun in the mean time. 

Dug it up from the crypt and realized that I suddenly have much better mods to fire it off (at the time the best I had was either a mech or a istick 20w) 

So did a simple 32/36 Clapton coil with 4 wraps around 2mm Id measuring at 0.8w 

3/4 open airflow and I'm getting great Flavour even at 16w

Looks a bit ridiculous on the sigelei but was rather impressed .


----------



## Raslin (29/5/15)

Wow a Clapton on a Kayfun! Can't wait for tomorrow.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Raslin (30/5/15)

A big thanks you to @shaunnadan, for taking the time to show me what the kafun is capable of.

Straight after he won the cloud comp. Blown away but how helpful the folks on this forum are.

Thanks @shaunnadan I can way to start building the Clapton. And congrats once again.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

